# 2019 cost per credit info



## chemteach (Dec 5, 2018)

I just received my bill for 2019 showing the updated cost per credit.  I'm wondering if Worldmark has this published on their website anywhere - I can never seem to find it.
Thanks in a advance!


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 5, 2018)

I've never seen it on their website.  Curious - how much is the updated cost?

Dave


----------



## K2Quick (Dec 5, 2018)

Got my notice in the mail yesterday.  Maintenance fees up exactly 5% again.


----------



## CO skier (Dec 5, 2018)

chemteach said:


> I just received my bill for 2019 showing the updated cost per credit.  I'm wondering if Worldmark has this published on their website anywhere - I can never seem to find it.
> Thanks in a advance!


Go to the Online Reference Library and look for "WorldMark Dues Schedule".  The 2018 dues are currently listed.  The link usually updates to the new schedule soon after the new year.


----------



## chemteach (Dec 5, 2018)

CO skier said:


> Go to the Online Reference Library and look for "WorldMark Dues Schedule".  The 2018 dues are currently listed.  The link usually updates to the new schedule soon after the new year.


Found it!  Thanks so much!


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 5, 2018)

My DRI Hawaiian Collection MF did not go up and I heard a rumor that the US Collection MF went down.


----------



## breezez (Dec 5, 2018)

K2Quick said:


> Got my notice in the mail yesterday.  Maintenance fees up exactly 5% again.


Just imagine if by-laws didn’t cap them at 5%...   The bad thing is they keep raising their fees to HOAs and HOAs are underfunding their reserves.   Most TS underfund to an extent, but I have been to a few WM that were more than due for some upgrades..


----------



## chemteach (Dec 5, 2018)

breezez said:


> Just imagine if by-laws didn’t cap them at 5%...   The bad thing is they keep raising their fees to HOAs and HOAs are underfunding their reserves.   Most TS underfund to an extent, but I have been to a few WM that were more than due for some upgrades..


"They" being Wyndham?  At what point does the system evaluate if Wyndham is charging too much...  (Yes, I realize that Wyndham controls the BoD, so nothing can actually be done about Wyndham's charges to Worldmark.). Oh well.


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 5, 2018)

chemteach said:


> "They" being Wyndham?  At what point does the system evaluate if Wyndham is charging too much...  (Yes, I realize that Wyndham controls the BoD, so nothing can actually be done about Wyndham's charges to Worldmark.). Oh well.



Three of the five BoD members have no affiliation with Wyndham (present or past).  They are just ordinary owners like you.


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 6, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Three of the five BoD members have no affiliation with Wyndham (present or past).  They are just ordinary owners like you.



You are including Bob Hartstock in that. His history as a timeshare developer makes him a pretty unfitting recipient of the title "ordinary owner" imo.


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 6, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> You are including Bob Hartstock in that. His history as a timeshare developer makes him a pretty unfitting recipient of the title "ordinary owner" imo.



That is true.... I overstated the point.


----------

